# I don't what to do - HELP!



## Burman (Jul 28, 2010)

My wife is talking divorce. We've been married 9 years have 5 yr old kid own a business and go through all the other BS everyone else does. I was told years later that I "shut down after putting the ring on her finger" I didn't think I had done anything wrong, but looking back, I stopped the flirting and all the little things you do before you marry, so I was guilty as charged. She let it build and fester without confronting me directly about it, more like beating around the bush and mentioning it in passing. She says she loves me, I now I love her, but she wants divorce. Of course this only comes up when I try to speak about our relationship, it's not the first time. She never acts on the "divorce thing" She will not go to counseling, so I'm kinda fighting this battle alone. Has anyone else gone through this, and had success saving a marriage?

Thank you


----------

